# Welcome Shamoo!



## Captain Ahab (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad to see that Shamoo joined, I know from another forum that he has a wealth of information and is an all around nice guy, even if he is from NJ :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome man!

Thanks for joining!


----------



## SMDave (Oct 24, 2007)

YES! Finally a Jersey guy.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! New here myself


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Fishin NJ - how did you find us?

And welcome aboard!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cool! Glad you are here and look forward to your posts!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks for the welcome my friends, Hope I can tribute a little to this site it looks like a pretty awsum site.[hope theres no mud slinggen] I've been getting my Pa. license for the past 5-6 years and the only place I fish is behind Roman&Haas, Lake Luxenburg, Levittown Lake, Neshaminy Crick(humeville) and a trip to the Susquahana for SMB, any help in finding new waters to test would be greatly appreciated, Oh how do I get my emoticons to work?


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2007)

shamoo said:


> thanks for the welcome my friends, Hope I can tribute a little to this site it looks like a pretty awsum site.[hope theres no mud slinggen] I've been getting my Pa. license for the past 5-6 years and the only place I fish is behind Roman&Haas, Lake Luxenburg, Levittown Lake, Neshaminy Crick(humeville) and a trip to the Susquahana for SMB, any help in finding new waters to test would be greatly appreciated, Oh how do I get my emoticons to work?



There is no restriction anywhere, They should be working. Try a test post and I will delete it.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 27, 2007)

Im going to be emoticonen all over the place now :wink: thanks bud.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Im going to be emoticonen all over the place now :wink: thanks bud.



LMFAO! :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 27, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Im going to be emoticonen all over the place now :wink: thanks bud.



Man, I thought you were house broken!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 27, 2007)

I didnt mention Im a recovering emoticondict :wink:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 29, 2007)

shamoo said:


> thanks for the welcome my friends, Hope I can tribute a little to this site it looks like a pretty awsum site.[hope theres no mud slinggen] I've been getting my Pa. license for the past 5-6 years and the only place I fish is behind Roman&Haas, Lake Luxenburg, Levittown Lake, Neshaminy Crick(humeville) and a trip to the Susquahana for SMB, any help in finding new waters to test would be greatly appreciated, Oh how do I get my emoticons to work?



I fish most of those places too, well except for Rohn and Haas. Had a real bad experience there last time with dead deer and some wild dog-like thing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2007)

Any time you want to explore some new PA waters drop me a line - I fish often and early, so I woudl be glad to show you around :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 29, 2007)

Mr. AnAngler, not going to ask you your experience with the dead deer, I had mine with a goat :shock: what about those dingos, how hairy was that?


----------



## shamoo (Oct 29, 2007)

Mr. Esquired, thank you for the invite, SMB, LMB, doesnt matter as long as I can get a chance to fish new waters. I'm alittle busy now, soon my friend


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Mr. AnAngler, not going to ask you your experience with the dead deer, I had mine with a goat :shock: what about those dingos, how hairy was that?



*THERE IS NO WAY YOU ARE GOING TO DROP A SENTENCE WITH GOAT IN IT AND NOT SHARE.....START TALKIN*


----------



## shamoo (Oct 29, 2007)

LMAO, Jimmy, Jimmy, Jimmy, nothing like that my friend :wink: A couple years ago in july we heard a noise in the garage, I told my daughter to tell my son not to play in there, she came running in laughing "there a goat in the garage" so we called the PoePoe and after they heard baa(over the phone)told us to call the SPCA, they said keep it and they would be right out, the kids put a bowl of water in for him and closed the garage door., as soon as it closed this thing freeked out. It destroyed 4-5 screens I just got done re-doing, lucky he didnt mess my rods up or we'd a had mutten and rocky mt. oysters. they came and chased him for a couple miles down the road before catching him. Jimmy, Jimmy, Jimmy


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2007)

I was salivating, Couldnt help myself! 

Easter Lamb!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 30, 2007)

=P~ that looks delicious, how long that take to cook, all day?


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2007)

Pops tries to get it on the spit by 7-8AM so it can be ready around 1-2PM for lunch. They have been doing it so many years now there technique is perfect. They are trying to teach us (the next gerneration) how to do it. but all we care about is eating.


----------

